# Gain weight - lose belly fat



## rahel (Jan 4, 2006)

I am a very thin woman. I am 27 and 5". I started diet program, to gain weight,  from ediet.com and gained 20 Ib within 3-4 weeks. I went from 96 Ib to 115 Ib but I gained belly fat too. When I tried to lose the fat on my lower abs by cardio and weight training, I lost a lot of weight and went back to 96 Ib. But I couldn't lose my belly fat at all. I don't want to go lower than 96 Ib but I really hate the fat on my lower abs. Please help me lose the fat on my lower abs and gain weight to 115 Ib. Thank you.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2006)

rahel welcome to IM! 

the best start here is to post your daily diet (whatever you eat all day) in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to IM!  Yea, what he said.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 5, 2006)

don't forget naked pictures also, it will help us out in telling you the exact foods you should eat


----------



## MyK (Jan 6, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> don't forget naked pictures also, it will help us out in telling you the exact foods you should eat


   

welcome to IM!


----------

